# Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Am I safe to simply follow the maint schedule for my vehicle (10k between oil changes)?
How often do you guys change your oil?
Asking regarding my 2001 & 2008 Jetta.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (ryangambrill)*

The only way to know for sure - for YOUR cars and YOUR driving patterns - is to do a Used Oil Analysis. Two good places to get one done:
http://www.blackstone-labs.com
http://www.dysonanalysis.com/
Do one at 5k miles and see what the results are (this is a safe duration for M1 0-40). Depending on the results, you may be able to go longer.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (ryangambrill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangambrill* »_Am I safe to simply follow the maint schedule for my vehicle (10k between oil changes)?
How often do you guys change your oil?
Asking regarding my 2001 & 2008 Jetta.

Follow the manual with respect to oil specification and oil change interval.
If your driving habits are unusual or very severe, you may want to take samples for oil analysis every few thousand miles to find your optimal oil change interval (although do not go longer than the interval in the manual while under warranty).


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_The only way to know for sure - for YOUR cars and YOUR driving patterns - is to do a Used Oil Analysis. Two good places to get one done:
http://www.blackstone-labs.com
http://www.dysonanalysis.com/
Do one at 5k miles and see what the results are (this is a safe duration for M1 0-40). Depending on the results, you may be able to go longer.

+1! f1forkvr6 is right on. Remember for the 08' anyway the fuel dilution issue and that M1 0-40 thins out quickly. It is not a bad oil at all but I would want to check the iron levels and viscosity at no more than 5k if it were me to see where you are at.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
+1! f1forkvr6 is right on. Remember for the 08' anyway the fuel dilution issue and that M1 0-40 thins out quickly. It is not a bad oil at all but I would want to check the iron levels and viscosity at no more than 5k if it were me to see where you are at.

People keep saying that Mobil 1 0W-40 thins out quickly, and I really don't get that. I've had nine different UOAs performed on Mobil 1 0W-40 from three different cars, and the mileage on the oil at the time of the tests was never less than 7,500 miles (the high mileage sample was almost 18,000 miles), and not even a single test has come in with the 100 degree cSt below 13.8, which is well within the spec for a 40 weight oil (and only a few tenths lower than the VOA that I ran on that oil).
Long story short, I've yet to see any credible evidence that suggests that Mobil 1 0W-40 "thins out".


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (shipo)*

I always use semi synthetic oil vw approved stuff and run to 10k change interval, 211000 miles on mk2 gti, 167k on vr6 and 127k on 1.8T although i aquired it with 120k on it.
But i dont see any problems aslong as good oil is used and a good filter.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (animaniac)*

Semi-synth, run that long on the 1.8t caused sludge problems. Personally I'd run full-synth on the 1.8t - the others are fine with semi-synth if run to the correct OCI for those engines.
Have you had any UOAs done on any of those engines? Do at least 1 or two for your normal OCI - all could be fine, or you could be slowly doing damage.


----------



## N_D_V_22101 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (f1forkvr6)*

i used to use mobil 1 0w-40 but until recently my oil light came on the dash....
i now use Motul 5w-40 and no problems...prollly due to a heavier oil....
anyways, anyone else here use Motul oil (505.xx, or whatever is required) for their oil changes? post your stories up here.....


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (ryangambrill)*

Follow the schedule or your wasting money.
Mobil 1 IMO is not very good in these motors. At least in My V6 it felt sluggish.
I only used it once and returned to Pentosin 5W-40 and run the 10K mile intervals without a problem. The oils today are made for these long intervals. Additive packages and detergents make them hold up very very well which keeps the oil doing it's job.
Mobil 1 is an approved oil which is good and one of the best around. I prefer a German made oil-Pentosin 5w-40.
Use it if you feel and go the schedules interval. Make sure you maintain the rest of the car as well like the air filter etc...
3K or 5K mile intervals are so old school, that is the mind set of back in the day with no detergents/additives in oil and leaded fuel.
jason
jason


_Modified by AZV6 at 6:56 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_... and run the 10K mile intervals without a problem. 

Care to post your UOAs?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (f1forkvr6)*

I assume you are asking for my Oil analysis? Honestly I really do not feel like going through the trouble of scanning and all that, let alone finding it to prove what VW already has. 10K intervals is what most VW's call for with approved VW oil, that is what my manual says and that is what I do. I am not smarter than the VW engineers, so I follow their maintenance schedule and Oil recommendations. All came back clean as can be. Enough said. 
IMO the whole sludge thing is due to either the wrong oil or too short drives. Has nothing to do with 10K or more oil change intervals.


_Modified by AZV6 at 7:52 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (AZV6)*

Just asking ... from my perspective, without them it's all just conjecture. FWIW I've gotten decent wear numbers using 5-7.5k intervals, with solid TBN numbers from Lubro Molly, M1 and GC in my VR6. My wife's SAAB 9-5 2.3 lpt won't see a mile past 5k due to sludge concerns, and wear numbers - it's gotten it's best results using M1 TDT 5w/40 .... contrary to the factory's recommendation of semi-synth 0w/30 and 10k OCIs








edit for spelling/grammar


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 11:15 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (f1forkvr6)*



f1forkvr6 said:


> Just asking ... from my perspective, without them it's all just conjecture. FWIW I've gotten decent wear numbers using 5-7.5k intervals, with solid TBN numbers from Lubro Molly, M1 and GC in my VR6. My wife's SAAB 9-5 2.3 lpt won't see a mile past 5k due to sludge concerns, and wear numbers - it's gotten it's best results using M1 TDT 5w/40 .... contrary to the factory's recommendation of semi-synth 0w/30 and 10k OCIs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_


f1forkvr6 said:


> FWIW , TBN , OCI's means? Can't you spell it out I am not texting here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






f1forkvr6 said:


> Sorry ... my neices text me at work and I needed to learn this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the MKIV 2.0 and 2.0T are 10,000 miles.
However, the 2.0T has a tendency to burn oil. so a 5,000 mile OCI may be more appropiate.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes - How Often?? - Mobil 1 0w-40 (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Sorry ... my neices text me at work and I needed to learn this stuff








FWIW = For What It's Worth, you got OCI, and TBN = Total Base Number (basically the amount of active add package left in an oil sample ... you don't want to go below 1.0)










LOL. Thanks, Now I know!!!


----------

